

Google launches News Lab - adamsi
https://newslab.withgoogle.com/

======
wuschel
Interesting. A so called broad coalition to _" verify eyewitness media and use
it in news reporting"_.

Could someone from the media startup sector comment whether this is a land
grab from Google in the news/journalism sector? There have been quite some
endeavours to bring innovative tools into the land of journalism. This one
sounds exciting.

------
adamsi
Announcement: [http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2015/06/introducing-news-
lab.h...](http://googleblog.blogspot.in/2015/06/introducing-news-lab.html)

------
robbrulinski
As a documentary photographer, I'm very excited for this.

